# Cheap but beautiful!!



## velitasyjaboncitos (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello soapmakers!
This is a batch of soap that I made with tallow, canola oil, and coconut oil. I was out of money, went to the store, got the ingredients, used a orange scent FO and and recycled a mold from a orange juice I had home. Here are the result :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## glenolam (Oct 26, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## albo (Oct 26, 2010)

that's gorgeous!  it looks so fresh.


----------



## kaelily (Oct 26, 2010)

those look beautiful!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## cwarren (Oct 26, 2010)

Thats Awsome


----------



## dubnica (Oct 26, 2010)

My mouth is wattering looking at that soap...orange...yummm
It looks great.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 26, 2010)

PRETTY! They look like creamcicles!


----------



## cmd439 (Oct 26, 2010)

They look good enough to eat.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 26, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## jess_adams24 (Oct 26, 2010)

Love the swirls...and the orange color is perfect!


----------



## meadowyck (Oct 26, 2010)

reminds me of dreamcycle ice cream.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 27, 2010)

those are real pretty


----------



## snapdragonsoaps (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome colors!!!  They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## velitasyjaboncitos (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you everyoneeeeeeee!! Guys believe it or not , this means the world to me. I love soap making, and i have been struggling to have good soaps. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you with all my heart!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2010)

your swirls are wonderful, I love the creamy orange color too. very pretty!


----------



## punkflash54 (Oct 28, 2010)

great soap! i love the orange swirls


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Nov 2, 2010)

beautiful color and swirl... nothing cheap about that!


----------



## NancyRogers (Nov 5, 2010)

Lovely!  Tallow soaps are great.  I see nothing cheap here.


----------

